# I hate…



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

The disappointment that comes with a late frost after false spring… I get excited about the spring flush, and plants budding up, and the cold is such a buzz kill.

Context: I'm in Atlanta and we've had temps in the 70s and then this morning it was snowing.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

100% agree. It will be back 70s next week


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Same here. 85 last weekend. Cold mornings all this week with 29 this morning. 80 again by Monday.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I feel your pain but you will learn not to get too excited about the weather in March, enjoy the nice days while they are here but just know that we WILL get a few cold days here and there as we transition to Spring.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Back in our boating days we always said don't de-winterize the boat until you've filed your taxes. It's a pretty good rule of thumb when making seasonal decisions.


----------



## Alphaone (11 mo ago)

i feel you, i got bulbs in bloom that are gonna be killed tonight because its most likely gonna frost tonight.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Some years we have had bulbs blooming and apple tree in bloom for the 20th, this morning it was 1F here near Green Bay.
Don't think we will have any blooms this month.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Best effort to protect hydrangeas that were already budding… The wife gave me her blessing to use these bed sheets :lol: I don't have high hopes but had to try something! The lawn should be fine


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Got down to 26 here last night. Latest hard freeze I've ever experienced in Central Texas. Tonight it's getting down to 30. This will be the last freeze until the fall, but the warm temps this past week really got things going. It was a real bummer.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

The most frustrating part for me here in Atlanta was the wind accompanying the cold snap.. yesterday evening I let my 5 year old "help" me blow all of the accumulated "spike balls" off of the yard from the last week or so… by this afternoon there were at least twice as many on the lawn as the were yesterday.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

I feel the same way, as the recent warmup with everything coming back to life made it easy to forget that it was just early March.

For anyone curious on just how extreme it is to see arctic temps (I bottomed out at 22.1) this time of year it's about 20 degrees below average in Georgia with the temps getting to 30+ below average in the mountains. It's truly an arctic airmass traveling north of the Arctic Circle before diving south and reaching us in the southeastern US this morning.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

In the California it is swinging between 90 and 40s. Talk about a serious temp change


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

atticus said:


> The most frustrating part for me here in Atlanta was the wind accompanying the cold snap.. yesterday evening I let my 5 year old "help" me blow all of the accumulated "spike balls" off of the yard from the last week or so… by this afternoon there were at least twice as many on the lawn as the were yesterday.


I agree with you on the wind. These are the houses behind mine that went with the builder grade three tab shingles. I'm sure they weren't installed with love and care either though. Everyone that had the architectural shingles didn't have any issues. Thank God


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Results from the cold front... hydrangeas got hit good! Not sure if it'll just kill the leaves or if flower buds were also impacted, time will tell. These bushes are just too big to protect... when a king bed sheet doesn't even touch the ground when covered then it's a losing battle from the get-go.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

Jeep4life said:


> I feel the same way, as the recent warmup with everything coming back to life made it easy to forget that it was just early March.
> 
> For anyone curious on just how extreme it is to see arctic temps (I bottomed out at 22.1) this time of year it's about 20 degrees below average in Georgia with the temps getting to 30+ below average in the mountains. It's truly an arctic airmass traveling north of the Arctic Circle before diving south and reaching us in the southeastern US this morning.


What is that trajectory graphic showing? Is it following a single isotherm from the surface in the Atlanta area? What would something like that be used for?

EDIT: After looking a little closer I realized that the bottom graph is a time series so it's actually showing the source of the arctic air we received over the weekend was 4000 m AGL and south of Greenland around March 5th. Still not sure on how this would be used operationally though...


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm really antsy for warmer weather, too -- almost on edge. We had a similar cold snap last week after being in the high 70s the week prior. Just give me some warmer soil temperatures, please!!!

Hell, I've even gone so far as to daydream a bit about the idea of "in-ground heating". Bordering on absurd insanity, for sure, but the mind wanders quite easily while waiting.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I use the blue fiber moving blankets to cover crops and flowers as needed to get by the next month or more.


----------



## cyrjm (Apr 6, 2020)

atticus said:


> The most frustrating part for me here in Atlanta was the wind accompanying the cold snap.. yesterday evening I let my 5 year old "help" me blow all of the accumulated "spike balls" off of the yard from the last week or so… by this afternoon there were at least twice as many on the lawn as the were yesterday.


I'm in Marietta...my hope with the wind is that the pollen is all done for the season and somewhere in over the Atlantic. My eyes tell me that was wishful thinking.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cyrjm said:


> atticus said:
> 
> 
> > The most frustrating part for me here in Atlanta was the wind accompanying the cold snap.. yesterday evening I let my 5 year old "help" me blow all of the accumulated "spike balls" off of the yard from the last week or so… by this afternoon there were at least twice as many on the lawn as the were yesterday.
> ...


Lol!!! That is wishful thinking. The pollen hasn't even started yet


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Ha! Yea… it's definitely coming. I would say after this last cold snap and then this week's coming showers/warmer temps, the yellow cloud is almost upon us. My annual box of Claritin is ready.


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

Dono1183 said:


> Got down to 26 here last night. Latest hard freeze I've ever experienced in Central Texas. Tonight it's getting down to 30. This will be the last freeze until the fall, but the warm temps this past week really got things going. It was a real bummer.


Haven't lived here long eh? I remember snow on Easter.. been awhile though now that I think about it..


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Jap274 said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> > Got down to 26 here last night. Latest hard freeze I've ever experienced in Central Texas. Tonight it's getting down to 30. This will be the last freeze until the fall, but the warm temps this past week really got things going. It was a real bummer.
> ...


From here. The latest snow in Austin was March 27 1930 according to Fox7. 🤔🤔

https://www.fox7austin.com/weather/weather-facts-snow-events-in-austin.amp


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ahh I guess Austin didn't get it then. I was living in Temple when it happened


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Highlife159 said:


> Jeep4life said:
> 
> 
> > I feel the same way, as the recent warmup with everything coming back to life made it easy to forget that it was just early March.
> ...


You're correct that it's basically going backwards 10 days from a specific starting time to show where the airmass over a given location (in this case Atlanta) originated. The top portion is a graphic showing where the airmass has traveled and the bottom is the visual of height and time.

I'm not sure who/how it's used operationally, but it's using data from the numerical weather models (you can select which model and run you want to use) so I imagine there's numerous research and operational uses. Seeing exactly where smoke would travel, stratospheric warming events and visually seeing on a global scale where air masses are traveling come to mind. You can also run ensemble data from the models with this (ensemble runs are where initial conditions are slightly tweaked and the model run to see how those initials conditions impact downstream forecasts) to quickly get a visual of the differences in data.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

@Jeep4life very cool. I've heard coworkers talk about HYSPLIT before but I never really looked into it. I have a degree in atmospheric science and work for a small forecasting company but my day-to-day responsibilities involve 99% dealing with data and coding. The remain 1% of (work) time I have is focused on the upcoming hurricane season so I don't get much time to play around with cool stuff like HYSPLIT much any more. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm aggravated too. I'm just now getting a decent green up peaking through and now we are gonna be in the low 30s 3 nights this week. Normally in N. Texas by now we are in the lower 80s during the day and 60s at night. Darn you Mother Nature. I'm tired of my yard looking like a wasteland.


----------



## cyrjm (Apr 6, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> cyrjm said:
> 
> 
> > atticus said:
> ...


I know, for some reason my eyes are jacked up waay too early this year. Pollen count has barely been in the triple digits too.


----------

